# No Spare Wheel relying on tyre sealant, think again.



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Those in doubt about the advantages of a tyre sealant versus a spare wheel, see attached taken from July issue of MMM.
viator


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Good point Viator.

Ultraseal is brilliant and has stopped at least one puncture for me that I am aware of, and I'm very glad I installed it.

It is an excellent defence aganst slow punctures which can lead to overheating and catastrophic blow-outs, and I wouldn't be without it in the van.

Having said that, I wouldn't want to be without the spare wheel either, even though I would be unable to remove and fit it on my own.

Your cutting illustrates the potential dilemma very well.

Cheers


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

I have just responded to another post regarding Ultra Seal. The original importers no longer bring it into the country, they had a fall out with the US manufacturer. They now produce their own stuff called Puncture Safe but I do not think it has had the testing done that Ultra Seal has, Ultra Seal has been supplying everyone for the last 35 years. If you want information on the original American Ultra Seal or supplies the people to talk to are Under Pressure phone number 01582841398 they are just off the M1 junction 9 I had my van done by them. I wouldn't go five miles without in my tyres.
Hope this helps


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi
I would say that Tyre sealant is only going to be effective on slow puntures if you hit a rock/curb/anything with a tyre you will probably take out the sidewall this will then need a new tyre.

I do not have a spare but consider that the risk is worth it with the increased payload this gives.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

andypenn said:


> Hi
> I would say that Tyre sealant is only going to be effective on slow puntures if you hit a rock/curb/anything with a tyre you will probably take out the sidewall this will then need a new tyre.
> 
> I do not have a spare but consider that the risk is worth it with the increased payload this gives.


I already posted this once Andy - there is something wrong either at this end or on the forum site as I have now had four "inexplicables".

However, to try again -  ::this::  may be of interest.

Cheers (fingers crossed as I hit the "Submit" button.)


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Audi A2*

My daughter had a blow out in the front tyre of my wifes AUDI A2 on Xmas evening whilst taking my elderly parents home.The car comes equipped with a tyre inflator and a can of puncture seal.No much good when you have a blow out!!The result was that we had to leave the car on the side of the road for three days until we found a neighbours Skoda had the same pcd and were able to borrow their spare wheel to get the vehicle home.None of our local tyre suppliers had the correct tyre in stock so we had to order one.What would have happened had we been miles from home or abroad I dread to think.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

It is exactly this scenario why we have purchased a spare - when we ordered it we hadn't realised that it came without one - I do not want to be away from home when the inevitable happens

Carol


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

*POHUM*

If you want to travel without a care
Make sure you carry a serviceable spare.

C.

(Bard)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If having a puncture worries you a lot
You could do worse than take along a Mott

D

(Card)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I know 3 people that have recently purchaced new motorhomes and all have fitted spare wheels!


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

I bought a set of 4 wheels (no tyres) to fit my Fiat X250 off Ebay just so I could use 1 as a spare. I have been caught out with a car before that didnt have a spare - its just not worth the grief and time not to carry a spare. 

I have the remaining 3 available for sale. They are 16" rims, as new with just delivery mileage on them. If anyone is intrested PM me. I will be putting them on Ebay in the next week or so

Wheels are in Portsmouth area, however we will be going to North Norfolk in Aug so may be able to meet etc.

Andy


----------

